# how low can an altima go?



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> hard to say... my alty is dropped almost 3 inches...


dropped 3 inches...so should i do that and stilll put on the lip kit cause wont that add about 2 inches lowered?


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

well im plannin on puttin on alip kit for my altima, im not quite sure how low it will make it look, cause if its still kinda high, i want to lower it bout 1-2 inches..but i dont want to be messin up my sh*t by scrappin it everywhere.. so if u could tell em how much of a drop the lip kit would make it look id appreciate it,


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

hard to say... my alty is dropped almost 3 inches...


----------



## billysaltima (Mar 10, 2005)

im scrappin on 2 inch lower


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

lol, you aint lyin. my car rides beautiful in a straight line, but hit some twisties or even a small bump in the road and it bottoms out quickly. its especially harsh because i lost one of my bumpstops and didnt reinstall the other one...


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You can lower the car three inches if you don't want to drive it anywhere because the suspension cannot control even minor oscillations as well as the bump steer. Without bags more than 2 inches will not handle or ride well at all.

Troy


----------



## jharris1 (Mar 13, 2004)

What is the point of dropping the car that low? As said above, at that point performance is severely reduced because of the drastic change in suspension geometry and the ride is harsh and daunting. Driveways and speed bumps will become worst enemies. Add a lip kit and hear the body scathe the ground on every bump. I dont know. Maybe I am just a fan of practicality.


----------



## Lzer0st (Sep 9, 2005)

jharris1 said:


> What is the point of dropping the car that low? As said above, at that point performance is severely reduced because of the drastic change in suspension geometry and the ride is harsh and daunting. Driveways and speed bumps will become worst enemies. Add a lip kit and hear the body scathe the ground on every bump. I dont know. Maybe I am just a fan of practicality.


 lol well ive been debating one the two and ive decided just to drop it like 2 inches i dont want it to rub my front tires and all


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

mine is lowered almost 3 inches and i dont have a problem with rub. the problem i have is like ka24tech said, its with bottoming out because theres not enough travel in the struts.
this is what 3 inches looks like with 18's.


----------

